# Entering my first competition



## outlawbbqca (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm in Norco, ca and this Sunday at our Labor Day fair they decided to hold their 1st BBQ comp. so I entered! I've been smoking for a few months now burgeoning full force with it. Last week I practiced on my competiton meats which are chicken, ribs and brisket. Had the neighborhood over to taste test and needless to say we ate just about all the meat. Any tips from you guys are also appreciated!


----------



## alblancher (Aug 29, 2014)

I think you got a lot of good advice from the neighbors.  Good luck in the competition!


----------

